# don't waste time calling game warden



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

still upset about a incidence that happen 2 years ago by Gwinner. Saw a deer laying in the ditch and went to see what was up. The deer was obviously hit by a car ( you could see debris on road car- blood etc.) and more importantly the deer was still alive and in great pain. Knowing that it would be illegal to shoot it we tried a farmstead to find out where the local authorities may be - no one home. So we pulled out regs and called the GnF NUMBER (no one home it's a weekend) So then we called the poacher line (only other number listed) We get a hold of the operater and get the 5th degree who, what, where we were, what are calling this number for, what are we doing, etc. Then told to wait someone will call us back. Now its been at least an hour before we make contact and then we wait another half hour For Joe (crabby) Warden to call us back. He does'nt identifiy himself but sure has a interest in us. Who we are what are we doing etc. 
Then the kicker he says he can't get out there until later that afternoon, and this is early morning. We ask can we just shoot it and put it out of its misery? He gets upset and preety much repremands us and that we can't do that until He "acertains the cause of the accident". 
This deer has a broken jaw and has one eye that is hanging out of its socket, and appears to have a broken back, and has alot of life left in it. So we drive away thinking would'nt that be our luck someone else comes upon this deer and shoots it, then since the the game warden has our names blames us. He did not even offer to call another law enforcement official to help with this...problem. This is exactly the way it went down and it was handled wrong. Not even a follow up call. Hell ever law enforcement agency had our phone number by then - probably even on a CIA database


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

In 2000 when I hit a deer, I called 911 there was not a lot of damage to my vehicle, but when the authorities showed up I had already dispached the suffering animal, Nothing was said when I told them what I had done.

My two cents.

Bob


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Niles, your frustration is understandable, but I believe your anger is misplaced...

I don't think it is the warden's fault that he couldn't tend to you at the drop of the hat. First of all, dispatching an animal isn't at the top of the priority list (a list containing responding to trespassing and poaching complaints). Second, we are in dire need of more wardens in this state, we just don't have enough of them cover the territory of our state.

Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I always carry a knife in the vehicle for situations like that.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The same thing happens if you come upon a wounded deer.Don't shoot it unless you are willing to tag it....Seems kind of inhumane doesn't it?


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

this was during pheasent season, and frustration was between to places they seemed a lot more interested about who we were than the condition of the animal. We visted the same sight weeks later and found the animal had not been moved. Which could possibly be that the warden never did come there at all. Yes I am in toatl agreement that there is not enough help for wardens he gave us definite directions to leave it alone and did not offer to send anyone else out


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I might be mistaken, but I believe the removal of roadkill is actually a function of DOT or individual counties, I don't think it is part of a warden's job.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I have to go with you on this one Niles. When an animal is all banged up like that I think a person has to put it out of it's misery. These aren't people and can't be lifeflighted for life-saving surgery. If it is going to take that long to get a response put the poor thing out of it's misery. Also the warden shouldn't have been crabby with you and if he can't deal with the public then find a job doing research....


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I came across a yearling that had been hit by a vehicle a few years ago. Both back legs were mangled and its guts were hanging out. It kept on bleating and bleating very loudly and I could'nt stand to see the poor thing suffer any more so I shot it at point blank range with my shotgun. I know it was'nt legal but felt I had done the right thing.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I agree with Eric.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

smalls said:


> I might be mistaken, but I believe the removal of roadkill is actually a function of DOT or individual counties


Maybe, maybe not. :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

nice pic :bowdown:


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I hit a doe a couple years ago, busted the hips and it was in the ditch struggling. Was early April so didn't have a gun with me. Grabbed her ear and used the back of a hatchet. Don't ever want to have to do that again.

Sometimes the laws have to be bent a bit, I guess in that situation I would have put the deer down.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Personally I would have capped it in the back of the head! No reason for anything to suffer, if it is hurt to that point.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

in NY where I used to lived and 4 am morning on the way to open day for deer hunting for gun.. I saw two doe tired to across the road and 18 wheeler knocked the head and I turned around and check the deer and 18 wheeler gone and head was busted up so I didnt want to shoot side of the road and I went back my truck and get big heavy metal hammer and hitted head four time and put back my truck and bring to game warren and let them know I found fresh alive doe on the road and I killed doe with heavy metal hammer and I have doe tagged and then let me go hunting for buck.. It is been 8 yrs ago... I hate to see waste deer on road and dont know why warrens wont let people keep deer if deer damage ur cars or trucks.. it is waste of meats!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I wouldn't even think about it. If I had to wait there for even a minute and watch that animal suffer I would do it a favor and put it out of its misery. I would take my chances in court over it, and I'll bet there isn't a judge that wouldn't drop the charges on that one. Common sense and the humane society will be in my defense. Not only that, if a warden is that far away from the scene I wouldn't even bother throwing gravel with the truck tires after doing the good deed.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I work for a municipal police department down here, and we have quite a few car/deer accidents. Some of those deer have had to be put out of their misery. Our officers usually do it, but I can remember a few occasions where the people involved in the accident have cut the neck to speed the process. I dont understand why the warden, if he could not respond, did not call or suggest that you call the local law enforcement. Outside of a city limit would obviously be a Sherriff's Department. I am sure that their response time would have been faster than "some time in the afternoon." No excuse for this in my opinion.

Also down here they have changed the regulations (for the better for once). Anyone wanting to pick up a road kill deer for the use of the meat do not even have to involve our Natural Resources/Conservations Officers anymore. You just have to call the local law enforcement, either municipal or county/state police depending on who's venue, and get their police report number. Used to if you wanted to take a road kill deer we had to wait for a conservation officer to respond and put a metal tag on the deer before it could be moved.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sorry but even GW's have feelings. If you put an animal out of its pain and misery, you will not get a ticket. Unless you were doing something wrong to begin with. Just do what's right.


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Sorry but even GW's have feelings. If you put an animal out of its pain and misery, you will not get a ticket. Unless you were doing something wrong to begin with. Just do what's right.


heck, out here in california, if you call the highway patrol about a deer vs. auto, once they come out out and take a report, they give you the option of actually taking the deer, rather than see it go to waste ( at least all of the CHP officers i know do that. the DFG will respond quite quickly if you call them here on something like that, but always end up calling animal control if its alive, and if its dead, take the deer and donate it to the local fod bank for the needy. we have ALOT of deer vs auto out in my neck of the woods, i mean A LOT. i see fresh road killed animals every single day.

i dont blame you, i would have been rather ****** off myself. if something like that happens to you again, make sure to get the name of every single person you speak too, and if you get any sort of aditude,bs,ect. call there supervisor. if they wont give u there supervisors name, at least you have there name to report on, which makes it simple to find out who there boss is.


----------



## mbartel (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm from central IA. I picked up 2 road kills one was still alive when I got to it. Our Sherrif dept takes care of the tags. They told me to just take care of the deer and they'll drop a tag off @ my house that evening. It's kind of nice having that kind of trust with the SD. makes it easier for both of us.
NOw our GW down here are kind of a joke the nearest one to me is 50 miles away. I was hunting a state owned marsh 2 weeks ago for our duck opener. Hadn't seen a duck so we were bringing in the decoys. The guys hunting across from us started calling some geese that were coming in from behind (which were not in season) the came over their spred and they dropped 2, poaching correct. So we called in on the turn in line. We waited till they left which was not long after they did their shooting. and got their license plate # and vehicle description. We got ahold of a DNR officer who said he was too busy to deal with it. When he was the officer that lives right next to the marsh. I think it a bunch of BS, what that line for then. Ok time to get off my soap box Good luck this fall guys


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

last year, one of my friends hit a doe like 20 miles form beidji on highway2, mangled the poor thing so he got out his gun like everyone else here would and he put it out of his misery adn then called the locla warden. he came out and took all my frineds guns, and car away and called the cop to bring him in, they got it all straightend out and \my friend got his truck back but not his gun.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

browningboy said:


> last year, one of my friends hit a doe like 20 miles form beidji on highway2, mangled the poor thing so he got out his gun like everyone else here would and he put it out of his misery adn then called the locla warden. he came out and took all my frineds guns, and car away and called the cop to bring him in, they got it all straightend out and \my friend got his truck back but not his gun.


Your sure about that? :-?


----------



## Jimr (Nov 5, 2004)

Intresting topic, 
Just last night at 4:am The girlfriends and her g/s were on theyre way to The states shopping its a 6 hr drive from Ontario , so they left at 3am ..and 4:30 i get a call with her crying sayin they hit a BIG BUCK and totaled the suv they were in ..and noone was around to help them ...they went to see if teh deer was ok (they hit it at 120km/h and ran over it front and back tires and it came out the back of the truck...but she didnt know the cond. of it...this is 3 girls lol without a clue about wildlife lol so when she went to go back and see it it already was being Torn up by coyotes...15 minutes after the thing was hit...:S:s..weird lol ...a nice buck too lol damn..althought a friend hit one on thursday and did 5grand damage to the front end of his truck ..and was mad so he threw it in the back of the truck and Kept drivin lol ..a 10 pointer ..this is the 16th i kno of being nailed in the last WEEK here..:s damn


----------

